# Listening to the same thing



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is it that we listen to the same thing over and over again? I never feel like trying out a piece no matter how much people suggest it, I've only heard 2 Beethoven Symphonies and 3 or 4 of Mozart and I always listen to Beethoven's 5th and Mozart's 40th. Even though when I bump into something new there is a chance of the most exciting thing happening: discovering a new wonderful piece. That said, tonight I'm going to listen to Beethoven's 1st symphony 

But what is your opinion on this?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Safe and secure sticking with what you already know. You are safely within your "comfort zone".

But I do envy you!

So much great music for you yet to discover: hundreds of musical masterpieces just waiting to delight you!!


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

Strange that I've never thought about that! But you shouldn't feel so bad either, if there really are hundreds of masterpieces, after listening to the 101st, I bet you will feel like rediscovering it when listening to the 1st piece again


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't feel bad at all. Still so many pieces I haven't yet experienced.

Welcome to TC by the way! Glad to have you aboard!! :tiphat:


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, I hope I can engage in some interesting conversations! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ginsan said:


> Thanks, I hope I can engage in some interesting conversations! :cheers:


Some very knowledgeable people posting here. All very helpful too!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I did that when I was new to classical music. My parents heard _Swan Lake_ so many times I'm sure they were looking into purchasing hunting licenses. But the more music I discovered the less I was prone to repeat the tried and true.

Don't worry. You'll get over it.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

When I started in this world of classic music, we had 1 single radio transmitting serious music, every day, from 3 to 4 pm. Besides that, it was a matter of listen my own music. Initially it was my father´s LP, then my own cassettes (I collected CBS´Great Performances, all 100, one per week), and after marriage, CDs. Then, 10 years later, internet come to my world, and everything was available. So most of the older members suffered your experience about listening few discs over and over. My first CD was Beethoven´s 9th. Eugene Ormandy´s record. Can not say how many times I listened to it, but a couple of thousands at least. The most intriguing part of it is that I still love it, and I could be listening to it up to date. 
At least in my experience, the spectrum went wider and wider. Some experiences are so nice, some others are real disasters. Keep going!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with familiarity. When I get a classical piece stuck in my head, I end up finding new things that I hadn't heard before. That happens a lot with the Brahms symphonies.


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

I like listening to a lot of different things and then going back to the bits I found especially endearing, or just as often, the bits I found puzzling. This could mean listening to the Mozart symphonies. And I will listen to all fifty-something of them. I already have a few favorites, so I'm going to give them another spin. And there's something I wasn't familiar with that sounded interesting. The great thing about the classics like Mozart and Beethoven is that there are almost countless interpretations, so the discovery never ends, I think.

Just now I was listening to Debussy's preludes. I was drifting well into distraction, until something in the music brought me back to attention. I remembered a friend playing the piece, many years ago now, and myself, looking over the shoulder at the sheet music and the peculiar instructions the composer had included there. The way memories connect to certain music is magical to me.


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

Manxfeeder, I love it when that happens. It's awesome but it's rare and it makes me wonder when will be the next time.

Saintbert, it really is like magic. When you have music that corresponds uniquely to certain events and periods, you get a strong nostalgia trip.

A comment asking me if I have some disorder was deleted. I just have an inclination to things I know I'll enjoy. I seem to like instant satisfaction more than discovery and diving into new things. Maybe that will change later on, I sure hope so, this inclination is certainly not a healthy one.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it's healthy enough. It might be just as unhealthy to dive into too many things as I do, so individual pieces may not reveal the subtleties I could find with repeated listening. 

For example, I've heard all the Mahler symphonies through at least twice now and I doubt I could hum a single phrase from any of them. Sometimes less is more. But I do still discover wondrous things.


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

That would be strange for me, when I heard something I like, I want to enjoy it over and over again. And then I move on to something else.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ginsan said:


> Why is it that we listen to the same thing over and over again? I never feel like trying out a piece no matter how much people suggest it, I've only heard 2 Beethoven Symphonies and 3 or 4 of Mozart and I always listen to Beethoven's 5th and Mozart's 40th. Even though when I bump into something new there is a chance of the most exciting thing happening: discovering a new wonderful piece. That said, tonight I'm going to listen to Beethoven's 1st symphony
> 
> But what is your opinion on this?


That's because these are genuinely great classical music that have stood the test of ears over time, whether casual listeners or professionals. Their quality is universal.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

You are definitely not alone. Although I love to discover new music and try to listen to new pieces as often as I can, I still find myself returning to listen to my favourite pieces over and over. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

ginsan said:


> *Listening to the same thing*
> 
> [W]hat is your opinion on this?


We had a thread a couple of years back and most listeners suggested they needed about a dozen listens, if I understood correctly, to really get into a piece. That sounds about right for me and, considering the number of recordings I have, I only get to hear them about every 2-3 years. That's a long time to wait for a favourite piece and much gets forgotten, especially when, at most, I might spin a new disc about 3-4 times per listen and a familiar one perhaps only 2 times, so it could take me over twelve years just to get the base 12 plays in 

I really enjoy hearing my favourite pieces, but I think these likely number in the thousands. I am very content to cycle through them ad infinitum, but I am always curious about other pieces by those composers and other composers that invariably attract my attention, so my repertoire of favourites is constantly growing and pushing the return of my favourites a little bit further away.

I think when one first gets into classical, it seems very, very important to constantly seek the new; but, once you are an experienced listener and, very likely, have a rather significant personal collection of recordings, you will know what you like, so you don't need to prowl as much as you used to need to do.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Have you ever noticed how some people eat the different foods on their plate one at a time, finishing, say, the potatoes before moving on to the peas, and then finishing those before tackling the chicken - while other people never take two bites of anything in a row, but circle the plate, alternating foods? Still others (a minority, I'm relieved to say) just mix all the foods together into a nondescript mush. I guess it saves them from thinking about what should come next.

I have no idea whether this is relevant. Perhaps it's just what happens to my mind when I'm bored with all the threads on TC.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's relevant My mother sometimes commented on her brother's eating habits. He couldn't stand to have one food on his plate touching another. Quite fussy that way.

I can see parallels in some who recoil from CDs with unfortunate couplings.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Have you ever noticed how some people eat the different foods on their plate one at a time, finishing, say, the potatoes before moving on to the peas, and then finishing those before tackling the chicken - while other people never take two bites of anything in a row, but circle the plate, alternating foods? Still others (a minority, I'm relieved to say) just mix all the foods together into a nondescript mush. I guess it saves them from thinking about what should come next.
> 
> I have no idea whether this is relevant. Perhaps it's just what happens to my mind when I'm bored with all the threads on TC.


My grandfather's attitude (he of the extensive 78rpm record collection) was that it all ends up in the same place so what does it matter? I suppose there is some similarity in music as it all goes in the ear ... but I don't want to take this analogy too far!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am certainly no expert on classical music but recognise that I have those cherished favourites that I like to return to over again. However since joining TC and with the help of streaming services I find myself browsing many new works for me. I am afraid I am guilty in many instances of not really getting to know them in depth, promising myself I shall return to them.
Whatever gives you pleasure seems fine with me


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you both for your kind acceptance of my aberrancy. 

I - yes, I! - was a child who would not permit one food to touch another - and my father, too, always told me that it would all end up in the same place so what the hell difference did it make (and, come to think of it, I detest inappropriate couplings).

I'm so glad I brought this up, even if no one else is.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm one of the ones who tries to combine everything. Not a "nondescript mush", though, just a combination of flavours!
Whereas my kids all focus on one component at a time. I've tried explaining to them that they should first eat the parts they like least, so that the meal gets better as it goes on. But no.

Back to the topic, I used to listen to particular recordings a lot when I started out in classical. Partly because I didn't have many recordings, but also perhaps an age thing too - youthful enthusiasm sort of thing?


----------



## pentaquine (Mar 4, 2015)

I totally agree. Learning new music is hard. But that's the fun part. Over time you'll find your "back to" repertoire expanding. How wonderful is that.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, ginsan!  Hope you have fun, see you around.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, there is the arc of unfamiliarty-recognition-liking-loving-satiety that seems to apply to many of us when it comes to music of any sort.

But, even after decades of listening, there are some works I love to come back to (usually after a suitable fallow period) to experience again, and others on which I'm always curious to hear different performers' takes.


----------



## Metronome (Mar 29, 2015)

Usually I try to listen as many new things I can but when I'm tired, when I really need to come back to something that tells me:"It's ok, everything is ok, welcome home", then I put on one of my favorites Opéra or pieces and I remember who I am.


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm in a good part of my life now, because the mountain of discovery I see in front of me are all probably the creme de la creme for most people. I have enjoyed no Beethoven quartet yet (I went to a concert once and I thought it was a horrible 45 min), only 3 symphonies by Beethoven(heard the 1st one yesterday night from Toscanini and it was really nice, I'll definitely return to it), 3 or 4 from Mozart, none of Haydn, no opera/ballet, Bach's Passione or Handel's Messiah, all kinds of sonata's and chamber music... But I think I have a feel for especially classical up to the beginning of the romantic era and that's where so much great stuff is. I heard 2 little piano sonata's by Beethoven played by Richter and I am always amazed by the purity and simplicity of Beethoven, it's like pure joy pouring into my soul  He doesn't have the childish softness and sweetness of Mozart, but he has a purity and directness I haven't heard from anybody. A few weeks ago I was a little depressed and I listened to Beethoven's triple concerto by Toscanini. I was in euphoria during the whole thing, in tears during the 2nd movement, and when it ended I was so grateful for my cd player that I couldn't stop hugging it for 10 minutes xD

So yeah, I want to go slowly and enjoy every bar of euphoria in this journey. I like having good stuff in front of me that I haven't discovered yet. I only go for new stuff when I get bored.

About the food, I start with the bad food and work my way up, always eat 1 food after the other. Except when it tastes horrible, then I mix it up as good as possible  And I always fill up my plate with salad after I'm finished.

And this morning I heard Mozart's 38th symphony by Toscanini and it was simple, sweet, beautiful. Toscanin is my go-to conductor now. He's a little dry sometimes but I like it dry, unchanged. Just play the music as it is and don't get arrogant trying to add something of your own. And he always has plenty of spark and fire, which I really like.

To connect it to this thread: I think I listen to something as often as I can enjoy it. And then I go on to something else. Sometimes it leads to me being bored of things that once made me tear up like nothing else, but that's alright.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My rate of discovering new music is slow since a lot of my time goes into listening to music that I already know and like. I don't think there's anything wrong with that, because it leads to a deeper appreciation. Next to that I usually have to spend some serious time with new music. Such a bummer that life is way too short for music.


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

Life is too short for a lot of things..


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

ginsan said:


> Why is it that we listen to the same thing over and over again? I never feel like trying out a piece no matter how much people suggest it, I've only heard 2 Beethoven Symphonies and 3 or 4 of Mozart and I always listen to Beethoven's 5th and Mozart's 40th. Even though when I bump into something new there is a chance of the most exciting thing happening: discovering a new wonderful piece. That said, tonight I'm going to listen to Beethoven's 1st symphony
> 
> But what is your opinion on this?


Hey Ginsan

Im pretty new to Classical. I definitely have some favourites. on the drive to and from work i listen to something unfamiliar (either totally new or something ive listened to rarely). I often have to conciously not hit the enxt button on my player. Ive found this to be a great way to get into new pieces.
I did this with Mahlers 5th recently. I listened all the way through and to be honest i didnt really think much of the piece. I then listened to it a second time about a week later and i woke up during the night and the opening trumpet solo was playing in my head. Now i love the piece (even though ive only listened to it about 5 times) and im intending to get some more Mahler in my collection.

So my general advice, use any travel time you can!


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

With all due respect, I'll strongly decline your advice. I can barely have a conversation when listening to music, sometimes I can barely think! So while driving I don't think I would like in the train either, because I don't like to make weird faces when people are around, and there is always the chance that I'll cry and then I will have to suppress myself which I don't want to 

But I'll try out Mahler's fifth


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

jinsan,

Welcome to the forum from me as well. There's no reason why you shouldn't listen to works as often as you like; it's a way of getting them embedded. You will be able to play last chunks of them in your head, a sure sign that they become part of you. In the meantime you can explore new works. Often they would not register fully, in which case just leave them alone and go on to something fresh: you can always visit them again later, as I did in my early listening career. Later on still, you will want to revisit those embedded works and invariably you'll find something new in them that you had missed earlier. And of course one must continue to explore: there is so much to find out in music written over a very long period of time.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

ginsan said:


> Life is too short for a lot of things..


Not that I'm old but I imagine many things in life get boring in the long run, not music. Rachmaninoff's famous quote is so true, it's almost painful.


----------



## ginsan (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm just 20 years old and already most things are getting boring, except for music. But it's probably a sign of light depression and not of old age 

manyene, I agree that they get embedded. Sometimes I randomly get some phrases in my head from a piece and I'll never know why. It's exciting because then I can search for which one it is, I'll whistle it and play it on my violin in an attempt to find what piece it is  
I listened to Brahms' first symphony by Toscanini about 1-2 weeks ago and the whole 40 minutes were boring as hell. I disliked almost the whole thing. Maybe when my ability to recognize harmonies and less obvious things than melodies I can enjoy it. I listened to Bernstein's talk about one of Brahms' movements and there were a lot of inversions and stretching out and developing and whatnot, it was a little beyond me


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I repeat listening because i want to hear certain parts of the music i may not get it at first you know.Also listening it like that i use to study music.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

ginsan (sorry, I think I've spelt your avatar correctly this time!),

Brahms is a 'difficult' composer for a lot of people (and not just young people) and the First Symphony is one of the 'difficult' ones. I got into this composer via the 2nd Symphony, and I can still vividly remember how this happened...walking past a record shop and hearing its vital life-affirming opening, played by the proprietor (one of those in the past who really loved CM). I spent the next 40 minutes or so listening to the whole thing. Next up for me was the 3rd Symphony, with its autumnal conclusion.

PS Don't worry about inversions/structure etc at this stage, just immerse yourself in the music. You can analyse it (etc) later.


----------

